
John Oliver rips Amazon's warehouses; Amazon operation leader calls it insulting - woodgrainz
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/john-oliver-rips-amazon-warehouse-work-tech-giants-operations-chief-calls-insulting/
======
Shutaru
Please note that Mr. Clark only said that it was insulting -- he didn't refute
Oliver's information.

\-- disclosure: disgruntled former Amazon employee, believe that breaking up
Amazon is a no-brainer, would like to see Bezos brutally impoverished (no one
should have a billion dollars, just as no one should own an H-bomb).

~~~
dictum
"Insulting" is the best bang for the buck as far as non-denial denials go:
unlike "absurd" or "ridiculous", it comes with an implicit request for an
apology from the other party.

